# Webs or bigcartel?



## jiron (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all was wondering if anyone knows or uses www.webs.com for thier e-commerce site? I was going to use bigcartel but stumbled upon webs. It seems you get more for thier premium account than bigcartel. The features and facebook, twitter plug-ins you get on webs drew me away from bigcartel. Just wanted your guy's opinion or thoughts on webs before I open an account with them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jiron said:


> Hey all was wondering if anyone knows or uses www.webs.com for thier e-commerce site? I was going to use bigcartel but stumbled upon webs. It seems you get more for thier premium account than bigcartel. The features and facebook, twitter plug-ins you get on webs drew me away from bigcartel. Just wanted your guy's opinion or thoughts on webs before I open an account with them.


I would suggest bigcartel or storenvy. I haven't heard about webs, but I've heard great things from t-shirt sellers from both of the other companies.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Might want to take a look at either Joomla or Wordpress with Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets plugging


----------



## jiron (Jun 11, 2010)

Yahoo small business also looks appealing. Not sure which to use, I like that fact that in webs you can have your site in different languages to accomadate the world. But I don't know which to choose...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jiron said:


> Yahoo small business also looks appealing. Not sure which to use, I like that fact that in webs you can have your site in different languages to accomadate the world. But I don't know which to choose...


What exactly are you selling? How many products do you have? How much HTML/web design experience do you have?

What do you really want/need out of your shopping cart?

Answers to those types of questions would help us give you a better recommendation for a specific cart to try.

After all the research though, it's still possible you might make a mistake  The key is not to worry, because you can always change things and go somewhere else...so don't be afraid to jump in because there are too many choices.


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

iv'e been thinking of this as well i will give storenvy a try and see how that works out since i am waiting for my 1st order of shirt's to arrive.


----------



## biophase (Aug 12, 2007)

How about bigcommerce?


----------

